# Replace tyres when they are six years old ?



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Tyres are now 6 years old, and while they are MOT legal, and look like new, my better judgment tells me to replace. Off to France in a few weeks and don't relish a blow out..

Blackcircles offer tyres.. from about £70 - £140

Would you replace now, and if so with what?

I was considering Hankook Vantra at £101.64 fitted

Before clicking 'buy now' , are these a good choice. ?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes 'imho' they are good but if the old ones are not showing any signs of cracking or deterioration then maybe your being a little premature.

Ray.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

raynipper said:


> Yes 'imho' they are good but if the old ones are not showing any signs of cracking or deterioration then maybe your being a little premature.
> 
> Ray.


thanks for your input 

maybe I'm just being over cautious , they really do look like new , 

van has only done 5k miles since the 2016 .. and it has just had a new MOT


----------



## Camion (Jul 22, 2021)

Visual check for signs of cracking particularly sidewalls, any damage or tyre sidewall bulging, if they pass the inspection then good to go IMO. Google MOT Guidance notes for what's acceptable even if the tyres have passed a recent MOT, may give a degree of reassurance.
My now disposed of +140mph Honda official motorbike workshop manual states tyres to be changed on reaching 10 birthdays, notwithstanding condition of tyre. I believe recent legislation states that truck steering axle tyres now have to be replaced @ a maximum of 10 years old, no matter that they may appear pristine.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Camion said:


> Visual check for signs of cracking particularly sidewalls, any damage or tyre sidewall bulging, if they pass the inspection then good to go IMO. Google MOT Guidance notes for what's acceptable even if the tyres have passed a recent MOT, may give a degree of reassurance.
> My now disposed of +140mph Honda official motorbike workshop manual states tyres to be changed on reaching 10 birthdays, notwithstanding condition of tyre. I believe recent legislation states that truck steering axle tyres now have to be replaced @ a maximum of 10 years old, no matter that they may appear pristine.


thanks, 
yes, I had already checked the MOT guidance notes .. and there is not signs of any deterioration on side walls... 

but I had read about a tyre that had delaminated, tread came off due to age .. ,, you often see treads laying at the side of the road... hence my concern


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

An old school friend runs a fleet of several dozen buses and mini buses and I use him for my van MOT. A few years ago I said at the MOT that the tyres were getting on a bit (5 yrs plus) and that I had bought a set on line that would be delivered to him.

OK he said but I've got 10 big Sprinters like yours that I use for school transport and don't junk tyres because of age. I do make sure they are inspected once a month and I am sure many must be getting on for over 10 yrs old. He Gave me a discount and used my tyres on his mini buses (after inspection)


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Scotjimland said:


> thanks,
> yes, I had already checked the MOT guidance notes .. and there is not signs of any deterioration on side walls...
> 
> but I had read about a tyre that had delaminated, tread came off due to age .. ,, you often see treads laying at the side of the road... hence my concern


I could be wrong but aren't the bits you see at the side of the road normally retreads from HGVs? Retreading and even recutting was common and legal a few years ago and could be still. Definitly not for van tyres though.


----------



## Camion (Jul 22, 2021)

Scotjimland said:


> thanks,
> yes, I had already checked the MOT guidance notes .. and there is not signs of any deterioration on side walls...
> 
> but I had read about a tyre that had delaminated, tread came off due to age .. ,, you often see treads laying at the side of the road... hence my concern


"Came off due to age" but what age 15, 20? Was the tyre otherwise abused, underinflated, overloaded so many variables. Honda and the recent legislation point to 10 years, assuming a tyre passes strict inspections to that time restraint.. I remove a bead from the rim and run my hand around the interior surface as an extra precaution.
I once drove from Spain god knows how many miles on a shredded inner rear on my dual axle some years ago. The tyre was only 2 years old, but when mounted the tyre fitter didn't replace the valves, it blew out somewhere in Spain/France, the single tyre was then doing double duty, I wasn't even aware, due no doubt to the van being driven well within it's limitations, not like some twitchy car being driven at 10 10ths by a go faster herbert?


----------



## Camion (Jul 22, 2021)

I stand to be corrected, but this is how I understand things;
Surface cracking on a tyre sidewall isn't in itself dangerous, so long as the banding plies aren't likely to be corroded by contaminants, especially salt contaminated water passing through deep cracks to the steel plies. It's these plies that are the real strength of a tyre, covered by a protective layer of rubber, (synthetic) these days. 
In truth it must be best practise if a professional casts his eye over a tyre to decide yea or nay. Trouble is can you trust him, especially one that doesn't replace tyre valves But charges for them..b'stard.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

In the grand scheme of things 4 new tyres every 6 years is a minor maintenance item!
By the way.... commercial vehicles don't sit about for weeks on end deforming their tyres...this applies to all the mechanical aspects of vehicles!
A pro looking at a vehicle tyre can only offer 'Well it looks OK!....or.... 'It doesn't look OK!


----------



## Camion (Jul 22, 2021)

EJB said:


> In the grand scheme of things 4 new tyres every 6 years is a minor maintenance item!
> By the way.... commercial vehicles don't sit about for weeks on end deforming their tyres...this applies to all the mechanical aspects of vehicles!
> A pro looking at a vehicle tyre can only offer 'Well it looks OK!....or.... 'It doesn't look OK!


But a pro or expert (trusted) is likely by definition to make a more accurate assessment than a layman. Tyres should be inspected at every service interval, they might well be past their best at any time up to the 6 years. My original Uniroyals as factory fitted by Merc. Benz. were getting massively cracked up at 4 to 5 years and the fronts had bulges. What's more they were fitted with car type penny pinching car valves. I replaced them of course. So condition took precedence over age, in this example one might say..
In the grand scheme of things, taking account of the safety aspects also the 7 X £150, I think I'll stick with 10 years. Even though I can well afford to change them every year.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

EJB said:


> In the grand scheme of things 4 new tyres every 6 years is a minor maintenance item!
> By the way.... commercial vehicles don't sit about for weeks on end deforming their tyres...this applies to all the mechanical aspects of vehicles!
> A pro looking at a vehicle tyre can only offer 'Well it looks OK!....or.... 'It doesn't look OK!


I totally agree


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

Just got some new michelin allseason camper they have change when10 years old on them


----------



## Camion (Jul 22, 2021)

powerplus said:


> Just got some new michelin allseason camper they have change when10 years old on them


Honda concur with Michelin man that'll do for me. After all Michelin have a vested interest in getting you to change at an earlier time. Every week if they could get away with it


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Our rear ones are coming up on 5-6 years but also look as good as new. I think I'll persevere with them as they are correctly inflated plus I check them regularly. We use the MH extensively so they are never sitting around for more than 2, 3 weeks tops.

Jim - I have bought from Black Circles in previous times plus also Camskills tyres too, who were very competitive. I had to get a local fitter to fit them but that was only around a tenner a wheel from memory. When I had my fronts changed last year, I took it to the dealer and got a price for Michelin CP tyres and they were not stupidly expensive despite it being a dealer. It was much easier that way as I am not aware of any other place around where I live that could take the MH in, due to its size.


----------



## Dogslow (Sep 14, 2021)

Lots of common sense replys on here,I may be wrong but I think Hankook are Japanese Dunlops.I am an ex owner driver of a 38 ton Volvo HGV I fitted Hankooks on my truck and trailer. For me Peace of mind is a priceless thing to have. Tyres can look like they are in good condition.......BUT .I would recommend putting new tyres on.If you have the money what price do you put on peace of mind.Look after your vehicle and it will look after you.
Whilst the wheels are off look at the pads n discs.You know it makes sense or it does to me


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Dogslow said:


> Lots of common sense replys on here,I may be wrong but I think Hankook are Japanese Dunlops.I am an ex owner driver of a 38 ton Volvo HGV I fitted Hankooks on my truck and trailer. For me Peace of mind is a priceless thing to have. Tyres can look like they are in good condition.......BUT .I would recommend putting new tyres on.If you have the money what price do you put on peace of mind.Look after your vehicle and it will look after you.
> Whilst the wheels are off look at the pads n discs.You know it makes sense or it does to me


I agree, that's my way of thinking .. peace of mind


----------



## Pat-H (Oct 30, 2009)

I replaced mine at 11 years old with around 20K miles on them. Visually they still looked fine but thew manufacturer said 10 years was their recommended life.
I also went for all weather tyres that had a better tread for grass and a softer ride. we don't do the miles to worry about more wear.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

My philosophy us: if I wait till next year I'll still have to pay for the tyres then, probably higher price. The chance exists that one will fail.. with what consequences, expense and inconvenience? Quick replacements in EU can turn up pricey. I just do it for peace of mind! Just put new on mine, what a difference in the ride!


----------



## Pat-H (Oct 30, 2009)

Mostly tyres fail due to punctures or road shrapnel.

There are plenty of really old vehicles with really old tyres.
Replacing at 5 years as opposed to 10 is doubling the the cost of tyres and environmentally its not so good.
Ask the tyre manufactor directly (not a dealer who has a vested interest to sell)
With regular visual inspections. Care while driving and UV covers when not in use and 10 years should be easily achievable.
It's not just the money it's the, waste.


----------



## Relyat (Oct 6, 2020)

Pat-H said:


> Mostly tyres fail due to punctures or road shrapnel.
> 
> With regular visual inspections. Care while driving and UV covers when not in use and 10 years should be easily achievable.
> It's not just the money it's the, waste.


A genuine question. 

Why covers? What is the difference between a vehicle standing idle for a week or month or whatever and one in use? The tyres are exposed in either case. 
I've never understood why some people use them.


----------



## Camion (Jul 22, 2021)

Pat-H said:


> Mostly tyres fail due to punctures or road shrapnel.
> 
> There are plenty of really old vehicles with really old tyres.
> Replacing at 5 years as opposed to 10 is doubling the the cost of tyres and environmentally its not so good.
> ...


I've quoted the recommendations from both Honda and Michelin in Post # 4. 10 years
is the magic number, I respect their advice. 
Tyres should be closely inspected at least every year, and a quick look and a kicking at inflation times! I think some people imagine a new tyre implies fit and forget until 6 years old, even though they might be habitual kerb clipping underinflaters.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I think it's the UV light that deteriorates the rubber. Most big RVs in Arizona that are going to stand for any time will cover the tyres.

Ray.


----------



## Camion (Jul 22, 2021)

raynipper said:


> I think it's the UV light that deteriorates the rubber. Most big RVs in Arizona that are going to stand for any time will cover the tyres.
> 
> Ray.


Paradoxically the inner tyres on my dual rear axle have sidewall cracking occuring before the outer tyres, even though they are not as sunstruck, they're also the newer tyres. 
The inner are Avons the outer are Bridgestone, I can only assume that they comprise differing compounds, the Bridgestones having better UV breakdown resistance. 
Perhaps tyres manufactured in countries with high sunshine hours and or low ozone cover are made with higher UV resistance qualities, and they don't bother changing the spec. for differing markets.?


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Relyat said:


> A genuine question.
> 
> Why covers? What is the difference between a vehicle standing idle for a week or month or whatever and one in use? The tyres are exposed in either case.
> I've never understood why some people use them.


UV and age harden the rubber making it less 'grippy' when braking and cornering, particularly on wet roads 

Car tyres generally do higher millages than campers, so are changed more regularly and before ageing affects them .. but don't take my word... 


*What happens when tyres age?*
As tyres age, they begin to crack in their sidewalls. This happens when UV light oxidises the rubber, causing it to dry out. Although tyres contain anti-oxidising chemicals to slow this process down, these only work when the tyres are moving. If your car is left unused for some time, or your tyres are stored away, they’ll deteriorate faster than if they’re used frequently.

The importance of tyre age as well as tread depth


----------



## Relyat (Oct 6, 2020)

Thanks for that


----------

